# [ODMP] Roane County Sheriff's Office, Tennessee ~ May 11, 2006



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Roane County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on May 11, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18310*


----------

